# Logisystems 72V, 1000A controller



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

Not to say I was ever interested in using the Logi controllers, however we effectively ran a 72V, 1000A Logi last year on the Junior Dragster. Pulling really close to full power for short bursts it still seemed to do really well. We didn't blow it up. I know the 72V unit is a little smaller than most of their higher voltage road going models. But this little thing has absolutely no twiddle knobs for adjustments. It seems to run in fixed gain mode only. Likely its dialed back a little from what it could likely peak out at, but maybe thats why it seems more robust to me. But 72V and 1000A could really do well on a bike, cart or Junior.

My question is has anyone else used this model? And what have been your results?

Mike


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

bumping this back up once


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

nobody eh?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Another user here - Quasar, I think - has partially reverse-engineered his Logi and reported that it does not protect against overcurrent or overtemp and seems to run open-loop (throttle directly controls duty cycle). If that design is maintained on their other models... well... You can probably imagine the inevitable consequences.


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> Another user here - Quasar, I think - has partially reverse-engineered his Logi and reported that it does not protect against overcurrent or overtemp and seems to run open-loop (throttle directly controls duty cycle). If that design is maintained on their other models... well... You can probably imagine the inevitable consequences.


Was just wondering if anyone was having failure problems with the 72V/1000A unit specifically. But it sounds like nobody is even using them.

We abused this little guy last year in the Junior Dragster. Now I am going to put it in a mini chopper for a pit bike (the Jr. got a Z1K for this year).

But still, I don't know how hot we ran it or have any data on electrical performance. It was a little bit slower than I had expected it to be. But it still moved that little car!

Mike


----------

